# **STREETLOW FRESNO SUPERSHOW**



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i ll be ther whit my bike Clown confusion


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 10 2008, 10:34 AM~11306124
> *i ll be ther whit my bike Clown confusion
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Its going to be off the hook :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Topdogs, Mini impressions and team Showtime will be holding it down in our back yard :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 10 2008, 10:34 AM~11306124
> *i ll be ther whit my bike Clown confusion
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ILL BE THERE TOO... uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 11 2008, 09:42 PM~11320658
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  ILL BE THERE TOO... uffin:
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Looks like is going to be a good show, see you guys there


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im still waiting on my pre reg.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 12 2008, 12:18 PM~11325053
> *im still waiting on my pre reg.
> *


Not sure there sending them out, I sent ours out after monteray show and havnt got them back


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 12 2008, 11:33 AM~11325143
> *Not sure there sending them out, I sent ours out after monteray show and havnt got them back
> *


realy? i still got my m.o reciept.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 12 2008, 12:52 PM~11325284
> *realy? i still got my m.o reciept.
> *


only lg and lowrider send something back. i just hope they keep me in mild this time


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 12 2008, 12:17 PM~11325484
> *only lg and lowrider send something back. i just hope they keep me in mild this time
> *


didnt know that. what category have they put you in before?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

man wtf?? i just got a pre reg form for the fresno supershow today. i already sent a pre reg but got another one.

last time i pre regd for may 18th fresno. i got a paper back saying i got a indoor approved thing. but not this time.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 12 2008, 01:44 PM~11325735
> *man wtf?? i just got a pre reg form for the fresno supershow today. i already sent a pre reg but got another one.
> 
> last time i pre regd for may 18th fresno. i got a paper back saying i got a indoor approved thing. but not this time.
> *



May 18th was a l.g show, I just called streetlow, they said Gilbert will be calling everyone friday and if not just call friday and find out


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 12 2008, 01:18 PM~11325994
> *May 18th was a l.g show, I just called streetlow, they said Gilbert will be calling everyone friday and if not just call friday and find out
> *


yea i called too and told me the same.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i want out doors so im not worried . they sametimes put me agiants full but not all the time


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

DOESNT STREETLOW PUT RADICALS AS FULL AND FULL AS MILD???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 12 2008, 04:36 PM~11327077
> *DOESNT STREETLOW PUT RADICALS AS FULL AND FULL AS MILD???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 12 2008, 04:52 PM~11327194
> *:dunno:
> *


THEY ALWAYS PUT ME IN MILD... :|


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I went to Streetlow this year at Costa Mesa ,I got put in full


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 12 2008, 04:36 PM~11327077
> *DOESNT STREETLOW PUT RADICALS AS FULL AND FULL AS MILD???
> *



they put rads and fulls in same catorgories and mild and semis in same


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 13 2008, 12:32 AM~11330941
> *they put rads and fulls in same catorgories and mild and semis in same
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 12 2008, 06:43 PM~11328009
> *I went to Streetlow this year at Costa Mesa ,I got put in full
> *


SUP BRO ...........








MY BIKE IS FULL ,


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MINES A MILD SOMETIMES SEMI........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 13 2008, 01:56 PM~11335078
> *mines a mild sometim
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT BIKE BRO.......


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 13 2008, 01:57 PM~11335087
> *TIGHT BIKE BRO.......
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 13 2008, 01:45 PM~11334980
> *SUP BRO ...........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I will be there not sure if da bike will be there still debating im not a fan of the judging classes for streetlow alot of favoritism and alot of wrong classifing


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 15 2008, 11:30 AM~11352068
> *I will be there not sure if da bike will be there still debating im not a fan of the judging classes for streetlow alot of favoritism and alot of wrong classifing
> *


  See you there homie.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

they put me in radical before :0


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i think they dont pay attention to details and dont notice the center bar missing on full custom bikes .favortism also plays a part i've seen a mild bike w/air,murals custom parts and trailor take 2nd to one with all stock parts at a streetlow show.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i go for the fun i dont tip if i win are lose wat makes me happy is seeing pepole takeing pics of my bike.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 15 2008, 02:17 PM~11353335
> *i go for the fun i dont tip if i win are lose wat makes me happy is seeing pepole takeing pics of my bike.
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm going just to check out the norteñas :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 15 2008, 04:14 PM~11354200
> *I'm going just to check out the norteñas  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 15 2008, 04:14 PM~11354200
> *I'm going just to check out the norteñas  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 13 2008, 01:56 PM~11335078
> *MINES A MILD SOMETIMES SEMI........
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

MICE


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Just left the show, looks like its going to be a good one, seen 4 semi trucks full of Vajitos c.c rolling up  they got there own building


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

VAJITOS lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 16 2008, 02:51 PM~11360132
> *VAJITOS lol
> *



spell check lol only got 3 hrs sleep, you must not want your parts :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 16 2008, 03:09 PM~11360242
> *spell check lol only got 3 hrs sleep, you must not want your parts :0
> *


jk :ugh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

where is the pics :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 17 2008, 12:34 PM~11365525
> *where is the pics  :biggrin:
> *


wait till later or tommorow morning.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 17 2008, 02:40 PM~11365567
> *wait till later or tommorow morning.
> *


 :biggrin: i know it sucks having to wait


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 17 2008, 12:43 PM~11365580
> *:biggrin:  i know it sucks having to wait
> *


raul will probly post some tonight.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 16 2008, 03:09 PM~11360242
> *spell check lol only got 3 hrs sleep, you must not want your parts :0
> *


HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

and that was just my club


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Finaly you figured how to post pics lol good pics dave


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 17 2008, 11:15 PM~11369112
> *Finaly you figured how to post pics lol good pics dave
> *


thanx for showing me how


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PICS SOME NICE ASS BIKES


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 17 2008, 11:27 PM~11369191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i like the forks :0


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214+Aug 17 2008, 11:42 PM~11369330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn gilly you comeing up on your tail both bike look cool as fuck


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just got home. Let me upload my pics and I will post them in a bit.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)

here are some pics lets if it goes through


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)

oh shit it worked :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)

I did it again


----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

how about them hinas


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)

:cheesy: good pics david


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

heres another of my sons bike


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

that pretty much covers all the bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 17 2008, 11:36 PM~11369279
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS SOME NICE ASS BIKES
> *


thanx bro


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I just home , I was stuck on the freeway for an hour :angry: ,freeway was closed :angry: ,I will post pic's later


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 17 2008, 11:41 PM~11369924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 16 2008, 02:50 PM~11360125
> *Just left the show, looks like its going to be a good one, seen 4 semi trucks full of Vajitos c.c rolling up   they got there own building
> *




I thought it was a new club :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

I heard you where the prez






> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 09:34 AM~11371391
> *I thought it was a new club  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 18 2008, 02:13 AM~11370054
> *I just home , I was stuck on the freeway for an hour  :angry: ,freeway was closed  :angry: ,I will post pic's later
> *


CONGRATS ON UR WIN BRO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT WAS KOO TO MEET U.. SEE U AT THE NEXT SHOW...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 18 2008, 09:39 AM~11371428
> *I heard you where the prez
> *


WHAT UP GILL... IT WAS KOO TALKING TO U AND UR BROTHER.... KOO PEOPLE... SEE U AT THE NEXT SHOW BRO... uffin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

who got 2nd in mild 2 wheeler?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

shit my boss just seen the models on here hope i got a job still


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 18 2008, 10:44 AM~11371955
> *WHAT UP GILL... IT WAS KOO TALKING TO U AND UR BROTHER.... KOO PEOPLE... SEE U AT THE NEXT SHOW BRO... uffin:
> *


Whays up homie coo chilling with you guys again  what show you going next?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 18 2008, 11:06 AM~11372129
> *who got 2nd in mild 2 wheeler?
> *


a semi bike


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 18 2008, 11:06 AM~11372129
> *who got 2nd in mild 2 wheeler?
> *


i got 2nd in mild


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 18 2008, 10:35 AM~11372351
> *i got 2nd in mild
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 18 2008, 11:25 AM~11372279
> *Whays up homie coo chilling with you guys again   what show you going next?
> *


I JUST HAVE LIKE HALF OF MY BIKE WITH ME RIGHT NOW SO IT WILL PROBABLY TAKE A WHILE TO GET IT BACK. :biggrin: .. BUT EITHER WAY ILL GO CHECK OUT THE SHOWS I JUST HAVE TO TALK TO MY HOMIE EL RAIDER TO SEE WHERES THE NEXT ONE...  WHICH ONE ARE U GOING TO HIT UP NEXT?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

they need to open more classes for bikes


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 18 2008, 11:51 AM~11372486
> *they need to open more classes for bikes
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TRUE... FIRST THEY DROP DOWN THE CATEGORIES FOR BIKES... THEN THEY GIVE OUT JUST 1ST AND 2ND...  WHATS NEXT...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 18 2008, 11:58 AM~11372544
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  TRUE... FIRST THEY DROP DOWN THE CATEGORIES FOR BIKES... THEN THEY GIVE OUT JUST 1ST AND 2ND...   WHATS NEXT...
> *


yup that make me not want to show my bike


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 18 2008, 12:05 PM~11372599
> *yup that make me not want to show my bike
> *


STREETLOW AND LG ARE STARTING TO BE THE SAME... LIKE YESTERDAY WHEN THEY DIDNT HAVE TROPHYS FOR BIKES LEFT.... BUT FUCK IT WE HAVE TO GO WITH THAT MENTALITY THAT WE GO OUT THERE TO REPRESENT FOR THE CLUB AND NOT JUST FOR A TROPHY... DNT GET ME WRONG IF I GET A TROPHY THATS WAY BETTER FOR ME BUT IF I DONT WELL ITS KOO TOO... AS LONG AS WE KNOW WHAT WE HAVE...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 18 2008, 12:14 PM~11372657
> *STREETLOW AND LG ARE STARTING TO BE THE SAME... LIKE YESTERDAY WHEN THEY DIDNT HAVE TROPHYS FOR BIKES LEFT.... BUT FUCK IT WE HAVE TO GO WITH THAT MENTALITY THAT WE GO OUT THERE TO REPRESENT FOR THE CLUB AND NOT JUST FOR A TROPHY... DNT GET ME WRONG IF I GET A TROPHY THATS WAY BETTER FOR ME BUT IF I DONT WELL ITS KOO TOO... AS LONG AS WE KNOW WHAT WE HAVE...
> *


true that true that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

yep , that did suck that they ran out of trophies for 1st place , they did say they will mail it , but when????


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I did take pic's of the bikes , but I see most are posted already, I will post some now , and maybe this weekend I will post all the one's I took , hard for me to post lot's of pic's on the weekdays , no time  , I will start with , "Rollerz Only" bikes :biggrin: and one of my favorite pic's that I took :biggrin: 
can you name the 3 studs ? :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only at Fresno Streetlowmagazine Supershow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 19 2008, 08:35 AM~11380827
> *I did take pic's of the bikes , but I see most are posted already, I will post some now , and maybe this weekend I will post all the one's I took , hard for me to post lot's of pic's on the weekdays , no time   , I will start with , "Rollerz Only" bikes  :biggrin: and one of my favorite pic's that I took  :biggrin:
> can you name the 3 studs ?  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me post some of my pics. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Mr.559 on the grill. Thanks for the food homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 11:00 AM~11382046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO BRO YOU 
TOOK GOOD PICTURE OF 
MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE THANKS....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 19 2008, 11:50 AM~11382569
> *YO BRO YOU
> TOOK GOOD PICTURE OF
> MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE THANKS....
> *


No problem homie. See you at the super show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 11:52 AM~11382582
> *No problem homie. See you at the super show.
> *


HOPE SO BRO ...........


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

DO HAVE PICTURES OF 
THIS GIRL WITH MY TRIKE ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: socios b.c. prez, *alfaroair*, MR.559


:wave: Whats up Freddy. Carlos got best mural at the show again. :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 19 2008, 12:15 PM~11382820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Sorry homie. I was the guy sitting with Sergio next to your bike. We were talking for a while but I seen her walking around. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 12:17 PM~11382844
> *Nope. Sorry homie. I was the guy sitting with Sergio next to your bike. We were talking for a while but I seen her walking around.  :cheesy:
> *


DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THAT'S COOL BRO.........


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats all I got.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 12:17 PM~11382844
> *Nope. Sorry homie. I was the guy sitting with Sergio next to your bike. We were talking for a while but I seen her walking around.  :cheesy:
> *


hey bro i found her !!!!!!!








i like her ,


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 19 2008, 01:02 PM~11383309
> *hey bro i found her !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pic's Raul !!! I will see if I can post the ones I took this weekend , if not the bikes , the girls for sure :cheesy:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2008, 12:15 PM~11382825
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: socios b.c. prez, alfaroair, MR.559
> :wave: Whats up Freddy. Carlos got best mural at the show again.  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 20 2008, 12:13 PM~11393781
> *:thumbsup:
> *


YEAH HE DID !
GOOD WORK BRO !!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GOOD JOB ON TAKING PICTURES BRO .


----------

